# JPanel mit Hintergrundbild



## Ergi (18. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

Ich bin im Moment ziemlich ratlos. Ich will in ein kleines grafisches Programm ein Hintergrundbild einbauen. Den gefundenen Vorschlägen im Netz folgend, habe ich dafür JPanel folgendermaßen erweitert:


```
public class ImagePanel extends JPanel
{
	private final static long serialVersionUID = 0L;//im Moment irrelevant
	ImageIcon icon;
	
	public ImagePanel( String fileName )
	{
		icon = new ImageIcon( fileName );
		setFocusable(true);
		setOpaque(false);
		setVisible(true);
	}
	
	public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
		g.drawImage(icon.getImage(), 0, 0, null);
		super.paintComponent(g);
	}
}
```

Darüber, ob man jetzt in paintComponent() zuerst g.drawImage() oder super.paintComponent() aufrufen muss, waren sich die Quellen nicht einig. Eclipse ist das auch egal.
Hier jetzt mein Problem: In Eclipse funktioniert alles wie gewünscht - das Bild wird geladen und im Hintergrund gezeichnet.
Wenn ich das Projekt allerdings als jar exportiere, wird zwar auch alles nötige in das jar gepackt, jedoch kein Hintegrundbild angezeigt. Andere Icons (in JLabels) aber sehr wohl. Das Bild wird auch immer noch gefunden.

Weiß zufällig jemand, woran das liegen könnte?

java version: 1.6.0_07-b06
javac version: 1.6.0_06
Eclipse 3.3.2
Windows Vista


----------



## Quaxli (18. Aug 2008)

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher woran es liegt...  ???:L 
Zum einen würde ich in paintComponent() den super-Aufruf zuerst machen, das ist IMO schon mal grundsätzlich sinniger: Erst zeichnet die Vaterklasse ihr "Zeug" und dann kommt die zusätzliche Grafik.
Zum anderen würde ich zum Laden der Klasse grundsätzlich ImageIO verwenden und in einem Jar nicht per File auf die Grafik-Ressource zugreifen.


----------



## Gast2 (18. Aug 2008)

du solltest den super aufruf als erstes machen...
und wenn du icons in einem jar hast mit dem classloader laden

```
new ImageIcon(ClassLoader.getSystemResource("pfad"))
```


----------



## Ergi (19. Aug 2008)

Ich habe jetzt eine Lösung gefunden, die ich zwar nicht wirklich für elegant halte und die auch nicht 1 zu 1 in anderen Programmen übernommen werden kann, aber es läuft und erfüllt den Zweck.


```
package DiceRoller;

import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.net.URL;
import javax.swing.JPanel;


public class ImagePanel extends JPanel
{
 private final static long serialVersionUID = 0L; //immer noch egal ...
 BufferedImage image;
	
 public ImagePanel( String file )
 {
   setFocusable(true); //... das wohl auch
   setOpaque(false);
   setVisible(true);	

   try
   {
     //URL einer Class-Datei in der jar-Datei herausfinden ...
     String s = getClass().getResource("DiceRoller.class").toString();
     //... von der String-Repräsentation das Ende abschneiden, so dass man das reine 
     //Wurzelverzeichnis erhält, daran den relativen Pfad der Datei anhängen ...
     s = s.substring(0, s.length() - 28) + file; 
     //... String wieder in URL umwandeln und Bild laden
     image = javax.imageio.ImageIO.read( new URL(s) );
   }
   catch ( IOException e )
   {
    System.out.println( e );
   }
  }
	
 public void paintComponent(Graphics g)
 {
  super.paintComponent(g); //Reihenfolge wie vorgeschlagen geändert
  g.drawImage(image, 0, 0, null);
 }

}
```

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Quaxli (20. Aug 2008)

Über ImageIO einzulesen ist meiner Ansicht nach eine der besten Lösungen, aber die Lösung von Dir verstehe ich nicht. 
Das Einlesen einer Klasse und dann dort Teile aus dem String rausschneiden?

Probiere es mal so:


```
URL url = getClass().getClassLoader().getResource("pics/bild.jpg");
try {
 source = ImageIO.read(location); // Über ImageIO die GIF lesen
} catch (IOException e1) {}
```

Der obige Code unterstellt, daß es in dem Verzeichnis, in dem Deine class-Dateien liegen, einen Unterordner "pics" gibt, der eine Datei bild.jpg enthält


----------



## Quaxli (20. Aug 2008)

P.S.: Das setVisible(true) ist auch unnötig


----------



## Ergi (20. Aug 2008)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das setVisible(true) ist auch unnötig



Stimmt.



> Das Einlesen einer Klasse und dann dort Teile aus dem String rausschneiden?



Ich lese ja nur die URL der .class-Datei ein, um an die Wurzelverzeichnis-URL des JARs zu kommen.
Du hast aber recht, mit 

```
URL url = getClass().getClassLoader().getResource("pics/bild.jpg");
```
geht's deutlich besser. Aber leider funktioniert das nur nach dem Exportieren - mit der Ordnerstruktur im Eclipse-Workspace geht das nicht unbedingt. Gleiches gilt aber auch für meinen URL-Schnippel-Code. 

Ich hab den try-Block jetzt geändert auf

```
URL url = getClass().getClassLoader().getResource( file ); 
image = javax.imageio.ImageIO.read( url );
```

Ein Teil meiner Verwirrung entstand daraus, dass ich auch nach dem Exportieren noch ganz einfach auf andere Grafiken zugreifen konnte, jedoch nicht auf das Hintergrundbild.

```
Icon d6Icons[0] = new ImageIcon( "d6/0.png" );
```
Das lag allerdings daran, dass ich auf dem Desktop, von wo aus ich mein gepacktes Programm immer getestet habe, noch einen identischen Ordner ("d6/") gespeichert hatte. In Wirklichkeit griff das Programm dann auf diesen Ordner und nicht auf die mit eingepackten Dateien zu.


----------



## Gast2 (20. Aug 2008)

```
Icon d6Icons[0] = new ImageIcon( "d6/0.png" );
```

das wird nicht funktionieren wenn deine bilder in einem jar liegen...


----------



## Ergi (20. Aug 2008)

Ich hatte die Bilder ja einerseits im jar und zusätzlich noch in einem normalen Ordner auf dem Desktop, wo ich sie nach dem Rendern abgespeichert hatte. Und dummerweise ergab sich so der gleiche relative Pfad wie im Eclipse-Workspace ...


----------



## Gast2 (20. Aug 2008)

kann ich nicht nach vollziehen...
der pfad geht nur bis zu deinem jar alles was in deinem jar ist musst du über den classloader dir holen...
d.h. wenn du den ordner auf deinem desktop wegmachst geht es nicht mehr dann bekommst du eine NPE weil er sich nicht die dateien aus der jar holen kann(ohne classloader) und das verzeichniss nichtmehr vorhanden ist


----------



## Ergi (20. Aug 2008)

Das ist das erste Mal, dass ich mich mit JARs beschäftige, deshalb weiß ich nicht gerade viel darüber. Ich weiß nur, dass es auch ohne ClassLoader ging. Die URL sah dann ungefähr so aus:

```
jar:file:/C:/Users/Username/Desktop/jarfile.jar!/background/background.jpg
```
Das ließ sich dann problemlos mit ImageIO.read() laden.


----------

